# Selfmade 2x2x2 by Sébastien Auroux



## Sebastien (Aug 4, 2009)

I hope you enjoy


----------



## xXdaveXsuperstarXx (Aug 4, 2009)

How would you disassemble it?


----------



## Paul Wagner (Aug 4, 2009)

I suppose since it has springs you could pull it out.


----------



## MrData (Aug 4, 2009)

Does your shirt really say "RIVERSIDE CALIFORNIA COUNTY"???


----------



## xXdaveXsuperstarXx (Aug 4, 2009)

Yes, his shirt does, (coughcantreadcough)


----------



## MrData (Aug 4, 2009)

Well that's really weird considering that's where I live and he's in Europe.
I'm curious as to why he has a shirt that says that.


----------



## ErikJ (Aug 4, 2009)

dan cohen did this but with a full sized 3x3. I think your mini DS version would work better.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Aug 4, 2009)

MrData said:


> Well that's really weird considering that's where I live and he's in Europe.
> I'm curious as to why he has a shirt that says that.



That _is_ strange...


----------



## daniel0731ex (Aug 4, 2009)

huskyomega did this long ago, but with a 3cm 3x3 and full size 3x3 corners


----------



## masterofthebass (Aug 4, 2009)

I thought I showed you my 2x2 in Essen last year... Surely you knew I already did this. I had the idea of making one with a mini DS, but I haven't gotten my hands on one yet :/


----------



## Sebastien (Aug 4, 2009)

masterofthebass said:


> I thought I showed you my 2x2 in Essen last year... Surely you knew I already did this. I had the idea of making one with a mini DS, but I haven't gotten my hands on one yet :/



Oh, maybe you can get wrong what I say in the video. What I meant was, to replace the whole interior of an eastsheen 2x2 to get an eastsheen-looking and eastsheen-sized 2x2, NOT the idea of making a 2x2 out of a 3x3. Of course i know your selfmade one from Essen (and liked it very much  )




MrData said:


> Well that's really weird considering that's where I live and he's in Europe.
> I'm curious as to why he has a shirt that says that.



 I have absolutely no idea why Tom Tailor (T-Shirt brand) decided to put your living place on my T-Shrit. But please feel free to wear "AACHEN GERMANY"-T-Shirts


----------



## rachmaninovian (Aug 4, 2009)

how does the corner cutting ability compare to an eastsheen? mini ds tends to lock up a bit too much so i'm not too confident about using a mini ds as a core...

i made one out of my old type A...and i liked it very much...i might just make another out of the new 50mm type c...


----------



## panyan (Aug 4, 2009)

cool idea


----------



## Sebastien (Aug 4, 2009)

rachmaninovian said:


> how does the corner cutting ability compare to an eastsheen?



Its slightly better at least


----------



## CharlieCooper (Aug 4, 2009)

i just did this mod today. my white ES is very smooth and loose... i really like it, so using my other black ES and the mini DS core I had to make something that was equally as good or better.

a few points...

gluing two edges to a centre prevents misalignments and is much better

a few tweaks need to be made with the edges, because of the nature of the DS cube. maybe filling them with putty first?

didn't realise how much crap was inside the 2x2, i'd never even bothered looking!

it's pretty clicky and stops overspinning, which i do a lot of.

now i just need to learn a 2x2 method!


----------



## Ton (Aug 4, 2009)

Sébastien_Auroux said:


> I hope you enjoy



On your question:
Yep , in the 80's I made a 2x2 like this with a full sized 3x3 , but the caps where from cardboard
instead of the nice eastheen caps and a mini 3x3


----------



## rowehessler (Aug 6, 2009)

i want it....lol


----------



## puzzlemaster (Aug 6, 2009)

rowehessler said:


> i want it....lol



do you have a mini diansheng? maybe you could make one? I'm sorry that I really can't help you more... you're my 2x2 idol lol...


----------



## jcuber (Aug 6, 2009)

Rowe finally has an account!

Did you ever find your 2x2?


----------



## jcuber (Aug 6, 2009)

jcuber said:


> *Rowe finally has an account!*
> 
> Did you ever find your 2x2?



Self :fp

tenchar


----------



## CharlieCooper (Aug 6, 2009)

rowehessler said:


> i want it....lol



i can make you one if you want?


----------



## rowehessler (Aug 6, 2009)

lol oh really? my friend said hed make me one for nationals but im not sure what kind of 3x3 he is using. the mini diansheng looks great cuz its not much bigger then an ES (or is it the same size?)


----------



## CharlieCooper (Aug 6, 2009)

rowehessler said:


> lol oh really? my friend said hed make me one for nationals but im not sure what kind of 3x3 he is using. the mini diansheng looks great cuz its not much bigger then an ES (or is it the same size?)



yeah it turns out the exact same size as a 2x2. it's pretty good, i like it. i don't know how your 2x2 was before though


----------



## puzzlemaster (Aug 6, 2009)

well might as well try it. anything's better than a brand new eastsheen. plus mini dianshengs are ridiculously fast. it might actually work.


----------

